# Highest Works Post-Beethoven



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

1. Interstellar space - Coltrane
2. String quintet - Schubert
3. Parsifal - Wagner
4. Symphony 9 - Mahler
5. Quartet for the end of time - Messiaen
6. Threnody for the victims of hiroshima - Penderecki
7. String quartet 3 - Carter
8. Das lied von der erde - Mahler
9. The rite of spring - Stravinsky
10. A love supreme - Coltrane
11. Symphony 4 - Brahms
12. Tristan and Isolde - Wagner
13. Winterreise - Schubert
14. Black Angels - Crumb


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Why Interstellar Space above ALS, might I ask?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Why Interstellar Space above ALS, might I ask?


Why not just stop at your first word? And the question mark.


----------



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

Why? Education.

Why IS above ALS for Coltrane? More contrapuntal, sublime, ambitious, encapsulating.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

There's really no basis of comparison between Coltrane and Mahler, sorry.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The logic of this thread is beyond words.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

In this particular order:

1. Bo Diddley Is A Gunslinger album
2. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 15
3. Elvis Presley Sun Sessions
4. Schnittke String Quartet 3
5. The Drifters' Golden Hits
6. Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 8
7. Sun Ra - Jazz in Silhouette
8. Henze - Symphony No. 5
9. Michael Jackson's Thriller
10. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms


----------



## CarlHaydn284 (Jul 12, 2020)

The greatest work post Beethoven is not even conceivable. There are just too many.
However pre Beethoven the greatest work is without a doubt Mozart’s symphonies 39-40-41.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

1. Schubert String Quintet
2. Wagner Parsifal
3. Brahms Piano Concerto 2
4. Brahms A German Requiem
5. Berlioz Requiem
6. Brahms Clarinet Quintet
7. Stravinsky Rite of Spring
8. Bruckner Symphony 8
9. Mahler Symphony 9
10. Schubert Symphony 9


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

CarlHaydn284 said:


> The greatest work post Beethoven is not even conceivable. There are just too many.
> However pre Beethoven the greatest work is without a doubt Mozart's symphonies 39-40-41.


Bach B Minor Mass
Bach St. Matthew Passion
Bach WTC
Bach Art of Fugue
Bach Goldberg Variations
Handel Messiah
Mozart late piano concerti
Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Mozart Don Giovanni
Mozart The Magic Flute
Haydn The Creation
Bach Cello Suites
Haydn Op 76
...
And on and on and on


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Highest works Post-Beethoven? Either whilst sampling Aerlingus's classical music selection at 42,000 feet or whilst smoking a joint I bought from a guy on 32nd street.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Highest work post-Beethoven would have to be Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## CarlHaydn284 (Jul 12, 2020)

ORigel said:


> Bach B Minor Mass
> Bach St. Matthew Passion
> Bach WTC
> Bach Art of Fugue
> ...


Ok let's see. 
You could be right about the Bach and I think that the WTC is an amazing set of pieces that are essential to every pianist's repertory. I do not understand messiah. It is a great work of course, but in no way comparable to the amount of emotions that you go through while listening to these three symphonies of Mozart. Mozart late piano concerti!! Fine works of course but to name the greatest pre Beethoven and even the greatest Mozart works are kind of odd. And that goes for any concerto. I was never a fan of opera. Haydn op 76 is not comparable at all.
Now thinking of it, the greatest Mozart works are his last 3 symphonies and his clarinet concerto.

Again all of this is subjective


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't know about highest, but I could tell you about longest and shortest


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

If you are going to listen to music for the rest of life, how can you decide the best or worst so soon.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Interesting exercise, I think. My fourteen favorite post-Beethoven pieces today, with a max of two per composer, are:

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde;
2. Wagner - Parsifal;
3. Berlioz - Les Troyens;
4. Schubert - String Quintet;
5. Brahms - Ein deutsches Requiem;
6. Brahms - Symphony No. 4;
7. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9;
8. Mahler - Symphony No. 9;
9. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique";
10. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8;
11. Tchaikovsky - The Sleeping Beauty;
12. Fauré - Requiem;
13. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet;
14. Mendelssohn - Elijah;

If it's one per composer, then:

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde;
2. Berlioz - Les Troyens;
3. Schubert - String Quintet;
4. Brahms - Ein deutsches Requiem;
5. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9;
6. Mahler - Symphony No. 9;
7. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique";
8. Fauré - Requiem;
9. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet;
10. Mendelssohn - Elijah;
11. Verdi - Otello;
12. Dvorák - Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"; 
13. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905";
14. Sibelius - Symphony No. 7.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Ariasexta said:


> If you are going to listen to music for the rest of life, how can you decide the best or worst so soon.


Wise words. You've summarized why I try to avoid participating in these greatest/best/favorites threads.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> In this particular order:
> 
> 1. Bo Diddley Is A Gunslinger album
> 2. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 15
> ...


Surely you can find a spot for Frank Zappa's _Hot Rats_!









Possibly at 4.5, between Schnittke String Quartet 3 and The Drifters' Golden Hits. After all, these all sound the same to me. Sort of like Beethoven in a way.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> Surely you can find a spot for Frank Zappa's _Hot Rats_!
> 
> View attachment 145335
> 
> ...


I had thought of including Zappa's Uncle Meat. It's at #13 of my meticulously constructed list.


----------



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

Ariasexta said:


> If you are going to listen to music for the rest of life, how can you decide the best or worst so soon.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

- Langgaard's _6th, The Heaven Storming,_
- Holst's _The Planets_
- Nielsen's _Helios_
- Ruders' _2nd, Himmelhoch Jauchzend,_
- Raitio's _Moonlight on Jupiter,_
- Dane Rydhyar's _Stars_
- Ives' _ Universe Symphony_
and Gorecki's _2nd, The Copernican _

are all pretty high up, for example.


----------

